# Problem with Vokera Mynute 24m Boiler



## icun (3 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I moved into a new apartment a few weeks ago and the landlord is out of the country while I'm having some issues with the gas heating. There is no heat whatsoever from the rads no matter what we set the electronic control to. The boiler constantly has a red light on and if you switch it to off/reset then back on, the light starts flashing green, it makes some noises as if it's starting up and you hear water trickling....then it goes off 5 minutes later. There are 4 valves underneath the boiler, a small yellow one, a ;arge yellow one (looks like the 1 for the gas) and 2 small black ones above to plastic pipes. The rest are all over metal pipes. Any ideas? I think it might just be a setting or something. The pressure guage is reading 0 from what I can see.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DGOBS (4 Sep 2009)

Ok, the boiler is going out on reset.(the red light)

Firstly, the system pressure should be 1-1.5 bar when cold, so locate the filing loop (usually in the hotpress) and top up the system until correct, you may need to vent the rads too and top up again.

If the pressure is below minimum the boiler wont fire, if it doenst work 
after that you will have to get a serviceman out as there is really nothing 
more you can do to fix it.


----------



## icun (4 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the reply. What would the filling loop look like because there's a few things in the hot press and how would I go about venting the rads? I've never had to do anything like this before at all.

Thanks.


----------



## icun (4 Sep 2009)

Think I found the filling loop. I adjusted it and the pressure went up and it seems to be working now. Just waiting a while to see if the rads heat up.

Thanks for the help.


----------

